# Condensation Issues still present in modern TAG watches?



## Ducatiti (Jun 29, 2015)

I have read a few reviews regarding condensation problems for certain Tag models, primarily the non screw-in crowns such found in the Carrera models. It has also been advised that not to swim with these watches that comes in a push type crowns.

I have owned a GMT master now for 20 years which I purchased while I was in college and never had to worry about condensation at any circumstance.

I would like to hear your experiences regarding these matters.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

If you have condensation in a new one, that's a warranty issue, don't wait to take care of it.


----------



## Ducatiti (Jun 29, 2015)

Watchbreath said:


> If you have condensation in a new one, that's a warranty issue, don't wait to take care of it.


But I believe that per the manual, Tag claims this a normal occurrence.

That's a turn of for me but love to hear from actual experiences here.


----------



## IceZ (Nov 28, 2008)

I have not had any condensation issues on my GC but that is a screw in crown. If I know I will be outdoors and/or swimming I will be wearing my suunto core.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Ducatiti said:


> But I believe that per the manual, Tag claims this a normal occurrence.
> 
> That's a turn of for me but love to hear from actual experiences here.


 Sounds like Wally wrote the manual. It can be cleared up by waving a hair dryer over it, NOT a cure.


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

HI I have owned several Tag's, my Aquaracer, which have screw in crowns have experienced, swimming, hot wood sauna's and hot tubs. Never had any condensation. My Carrera, while never gone swimming has never fogged up in varying climates. That has been my experience.


----------



## Ducatiti (Jun 29, 2015)

Maiden said:


> HI I have owned several Tag's, my Aquaracer, which have screw in crowns have experienced, swimming, hot wood sauna's and hot tubs. Never had any condensation. My Carrera, while never gone swimming has never fogged up in varying climates. That has been my experience.


Thanks for sharing. Does the movement such 1887 offer more protection in terms with the seals comparing different models and movements? Or in other words, does the saying "You get what you pay for" apply to these watches.

Reason I'm asking is because I just want a peace of mind considering I will be purchasing a premium model in the line-up. Don't want to encounter condensation when washing a watch worth $5k.


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

I don't think you get any premium seals between models, you are paying more for the wonderful, unique movement and the high level of finishing. My 1887 is rated for 100m so that is more than enough resistance to rinse the watch. Mine is on leather so I don't submerse it and use Vereat watch spray mainly to clean. If I had an all steel version I wouldn't be adverse to getting it wet, just don't activate the chrono pushers if under water. Pic of mine below. Please post one of yours when you pick it up.


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

I've had a Carrera Calibre 16 for about 10 years.

Today, for the first time, I noticed condensation inside the crystal. After a while, it cleared up.


----------



## Ducatiti (Jun 29, 2015)

Orsoni said:


> I've had a Carrera Calibre 16 for about 10 years.
> 
> Today, for the first time, I noticed condensation inside the crystal. After a while, it cleared up.


What activity did you do which resulted to this?


----------



## cpayton (Jan 3, 2014)

I have a 1999 Tag Heuer 6000 chrono, been in a drawer for awhile. However, I took it waterskiing 2 years ago, no issues!


----------



## arbyjr (Apr 2, 2015)

Only problem that I've ever had was with my original F1.
It was a few years ago I had the watch serviced and a couple weeks afterwards the underside of the crystal started to "haze". Taken back to the watch shop and was told it was from excess oil accumulating on the underside of the glass. They took it back and a few days later all was good. 
Now with this watch it is absent of the screw down crown, but non the less in the 22 years that I've had it I've never had a problem with condensation. It's been in pools, hot tubs, oceans, lakes... I've also taken the watch from -40* temps right into a 70+ degree with nearly no acclimation time, and not once had there been an issue. Never the less, even in the original user guide it warns of the possibility of condensation. 
I figure that even though this would still be a reason to take it to your watch shop and have it looked at. 
As for comparison, this watch is at the very bottom of the price range, but non the less non of my watches have been treated any differently. Even though this may be mentioned in the manual, I would have the watch back or just to the watch shop at the very first instance...


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

Condensation is not a quality issue. It is a physical one. It may happen if the watch has humid warm air inside of it and it suddenly encounters cold temperatures. That humidity from the air inside the watch will condensate into tiny water particles inside the cold glass. Although it is not a common thing, it may happen in extreme cases. 

But please, do not think slight condensation and water leaking inside the watch is the same thing!


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

There is a small write up about condensation in TagHeuer's website FAQ or Watch Care section which is brief but gives some insight. What *enricodipaoli* says is basically correct. I've encountered condensation inside my watch crystal at times, and in the same way your sunglasses (glasses if you wear them) or car rear view mirror can sometimes fog up and quickly clear again in a few minutes. It happens on real glass lenses more than on plastic lenses. It doesn't mean water has entered the watch while swimming, showering, etc.


----------



## toloen (Dec 10, 2009)

enricodepaoli said:


> Condensation is not a quality issue. It is a physical one. It may happen if the watch has humid warm air inside of it and it suddenly encounters cold temperatures. That humidity from the air inside the watch will condensate into tiny water particles inside the cold glass. Although it is not a common thing, it may happen in extreme cases.
> 
> But please, do not think slight condensation and water leaking inside the watch is the same thing!


I am living in extremely humid area. I have two aquaracers and I have this experience specially in summer with both of them. However, the tinny amount of fog inside the crystal disappear in a minute or less. The strange part is I don't get the same thing with my Seikos for example.(or maybe because of the lack of AR on Seikos it is not that visible to take my attention!)


----------



## selfwind (Oct 29, 2010)

Condenstation always means there is moisture somewhere in the watch case. Until it is removed it will never go away. If the case sealing system has leaks it will also keep occuring. One think I have been careful not to do is to not unscrew a crown until at least 24 hours have past since the watch was wet. I also never unscrew a crown if it is a damp day or I am in a damp place. Our effort needs to be preventing moisture entry.


----------



## toloen (Dec 10, 2009)

selfwind said:


> Condenstation always means there is moisture somewhere in the watch case. Until it is removed it will never go away. If the case sealing system has leaks it will also keep occuring. One think I have been careful not to do is to not unscrew a crown until at least 24 hours have past since the watch was wet. I also never unscrew a crown if it is a damp day or I am in a damp place. Our effort needs to be preventing moisture entry.


I agree with not using the crown while the watch is wet for obvious reason, but I guess using the crown is equal to let the air enter the watch. While the percentage of humidity could be vastly various, air contains water in its nature, and perhaps it should be enough to make condensation appears in sudden extreme change of temperature. (for instance, during summer, Inside our office is 23`c but outside is 45`c and very humid as well)


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

One thing to TRY is to leave the crown unscrewed during a period... Let's say overnight... In a dry place, preferably with good air conditioning running. That may help evaporate any humidity inside the watch case. Then, once all "water" is out, you screw the crown back in. Now the watch SHOULD be dry inside and no condensation should occur.


----------



## mpfrost (Apr 29, 2015)

enricodepaoli said:


> One thing to TRY is to leave the crown unscrewed during a period... Let's say overnight... In a dry place, preferably with good air conditioning running. That may help evaporate any humidity inside the watch case. Then, once all "water" is out, you screw the crown back in. Now the watch SHOULD be dry inside and no condensation should occur.


Perhaps do this while the watch is in an enclosed space with something like this:


----------



## selfwind (Oct 29, 2010)

enricodepaoli said:


> One thing to TRY is to leave the crown unscrewed during a period... Let's say overnight... In a dry place, preferably with good air conditioning running. That may help evaporate any humidity inside the watch case. Then, once all "water" is out, you screw the crown back in. Now the watch SHOULD be dry inside and no condensation should occur.


There is an O Ring on the shaft of the stem that still can seal if it has not been worn out by execessive winding. If this seal is working, you probably will not get much benefit from leaving the stem unscrewed. I would probably try taking the back off and leaving it in a small space with a "Damp Rid" type of product that someone has shown in this thread.


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

Tag is the only manufacturer I have ever encountered that mentions condensation on the crystal in their user manuals and calls it normal. I've always found that strange. It is never good to have condensation in your watch and far from normal.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

That would make them the only manufacturer telling the truth then



Archer said:


> I'm not exactly sure which thread you are referring to, but a small bit of condensation inside a watch is not necessarily an indicator that the watch has leaked. The thread I read had a reply from Hamilton that would indicate that the case didn't really leak, but it was simple condensation of moist air on the inside of the crystal when the watch hit the water.
> 
> All air has moisture in it, and if the environment where the service was done was particularly humid, there can be a fair bit of moisture trapped inside the case. Again not the same thing as a seal failing.
> 
> ...


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

Tag is the only manufacturer I'm aware of that tells it's customers that condensation under the crystal on a watch straight from the factory is normal. All air has moisture in it but there should not be enough moisture to form condensation in a factory fresh watch being used under normal conditions. 

You should be able to sit by the pool in 100 degree temps and walk into a 65 degree house without having condensation.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

As far as I know, watches are cased up in normal atmospheric conditions which would equate to maybe 50-60% percent relative humidity.
I'm not one to make up scenarios using numbers pulled out of a hat to make some sort of point so I couldn't tell you what kind of temperature (and pressure) change will cause condensation to occur.

I can tell you that a Planet Ocean, left in an air-conditioned 20degree c room but in direct sunlight, displayed condensation when rinsed under a cold tap. It hasn't happened again.

I was more worried about how hot the watch got than the condensation.


----------



## GazDXB (Mar 2, 2015)

So, you're off on holiday to Italy. Which watch?After careful thought, my Aquaracer 500m bought seven months ago. Set and forget for a week and it'll go anywhere.. right? Wrong.
Yesterday went swimming in the Med, and inside of crystal had a thin layer of condensation. Almost cleared overnight but there's a haze, you can see a reflection of hour markers on the inside of the crystal.
I'm a very unhappy camper. See phone pic from my Rome hotel room this morning. When I return home this will be straight back to the AD and, if I was being charitable to the Tag marketing machine, I suspect my mistake was having the dealer in Dubai regulate the watch when it was two weeks old. Accurate time keeping now... but did they reseal it properly?
Unacceptable on a $2,500 divers watch. Incidentally my 18-year-old son's Seiko mini monster ($125, 100m WR) without screw down crown shows no signs of condensation. 
I doubt I'll get another Tag H ever after this experience.
Addition Sept 12. Watch in with AD workshop. They say crown stem bent and that let the water in. No acceptance that it's normal wear and tear. What can you do? Even though I've looked after watch. So, New crown, service + clean.... still waiting for its return, estimate $400+. Update to follow.


----------



## Likestheshiny (Nov 28, 2011)

> I suspect my mistake was having the dealer in Dubai regulate the watch when it was two weeks old. Accurate time keeping now... but did they reseal it properly?


Again, condensation is not necessarily a leaking watch. Don't blame Tag, blame the watchmaker who opened your watch in a humid room, then closed it up and _locked the moisture inside a properly sealed watch_. I don't understand how you can blame a manufacturing problem when you know that someone opened your watch. Where do you think the moisture for the fogging _came from_?


----------



## Ducatiti (Jun 29, 2015)

GazDXB said:


> So, you're off on holiday to Italy. Which watch?After careful thought, my Aquaracer 500m bought seven months ago. Set and forget for a week and it'll go anywhere.. right? Wrong.
> Yesterday went swimming in the Med, and inside of crystal had a thin layer of condensation. Almost cleared overnight but there's a haze, you can see a reflection of hour markers on the inside of the crystal.
> I'm a very unhappy camper. See phone pic from my Rome hotel room this morning. When I return home this will be straight back to the AD and, if I was being charitable to the Tag marketing machine, I suspect my mistake was having the dealer in Dubai regulate the watch when it was two weeks old. Accurate time keeping now... but did they reseal it properly?
> Unacceptable on a $2,500 divers watch. Incidentally my 18-year-old son's Seiko mini monster ($125, 100m WR) without screw down crown shows no signs of condensation.
> ...


Sorry to hear, I was in the market for the second time for a Tag and really almost pulled the trigger for an 1887 ceramic but kind of hesitated because of the issues I have read regarding this. Back in 90's, I really wanted a two tone tag with the "leaf" bracelet but ended up with a GMT Master. No regrets after 20 years. This time around, I ended up with an Aqua Terra, but I still have the itch for a Carrera with an Anthracite dial.

For car headlights, I find it unacceptable for it to have condensation especially when the car is new even though the manufacturer claims that this is normal. For watches, this should not be normal for any watch in this price range, period.


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

Couldn't some moisture sneak into the watch case when setting the watch with the crown unscrewed in a moist day at a place more humid than normal ? Maybe leaving the watch with the crown OUT at a very dry place for a while may help getting that humidity out.


----------



## GazDXB (Mar 2, 2015)

Likestheshiny said:


> Again, condensation is not necessarily a leaking watch. Don't blame Tag, blame the watchmaker who opened your watch in a humid room, then closed it up and _locked the moisture inside a properly sealed watch_. I don't understand how you can blame a manufacturing problem when you know that someone opened your watch. Where do you think the moisture for the fogging _came from_?


Good question. This should not be an issue in diver watch. I get that it could happen on say a dress watch. I flew back from Rome today, and there's condensation under the crystal again while in the aircraft. This led me to think about cabin pressure in aircraft, which is often lower (why your ears pop), and whether that would be sufficient to let air in and out of a poorly sealed case.
Whatever the answer, and I can't find anything on that issue, I say again it should not happen on a diver's watch supposedly waterproof to 500metres.
Here's a couple of things to ponder though:
1. I taken other watches on aircraft and never had the problem. Ever.
2. The Tag dealer in Dubai is the same as the one which claims to run a Rolex service centre equal to Switzerland (to service Middle East market). And muggins here let them get their hands on my two-week old OP to regulate it last week (current favourite, which I didn't take to Rome as I was genuinely concerned about having it stolen)
Dubai's a humid place and if there is high humidity in the service centre...
But the condensation came only after going in the sea - maybe 37 degrees on the beach (95F ish?) and the sea must have been 19 degrees C ish. Hardly holiday extreme and the depth must have been two metres max.
Like I said, by condidering blaming the service centre I was being charitable to TAG but I accept it has been opened but by an authorised AD service centre, in a region which must purchase tens, if not hundreds, of thousands of watches over $2k every year.
Anyway, I'll take the Aquaracer back to the AD tomorrow and I'll let you know
Update Sept 12: Repair $400, crown bent. No acceptance it's not down to me. Still waiting for return


----------



## MitchDa (Sep 7, 2015)

I have a Carrera Chronograph which is just over 1 month old and have experienced the condensation issue for the first time today (twice). Once in the morning which was after a shower. My watch is normally never on when showering but I was away from home so kept it on my wrist the whole weekend. The condensation cleared shortly after getting to work. Then in the evening after getting in the car, I noticed the glass had become misty due to holding my hand on the steering wheel near the air con (which was pretty damn cold). This mist cleared after about 5 minutes of being home. 

Is this something I should be concerned about or is the manual correct for this specific watch?


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Daughter owns two (2) Tag Formula Ones.
Never experienced condensation in either.
All Tag owners I know same thing. No dew
under the crystal.

Lou Snutt


----------



## selfwind (Oct 29, 2010)

enricodepaoli said:


> Couldn't some moisture sneak into the watch case when setting the watch with the crown unscrewed in a moist day at a place more humid than normal ? Maybe leaving the watch with the crown OUT at a very dry place for a while may help getting that humidity out.


Allow me to restate this. TAG and most fine watches have two seals on the crown. With TAG there is a seal around the crown tube that is always sealed unless worn out and one on the crown end that seals only when the stem is screwed in. So unless your crown tube seal is worn out, leaving the stem unscrewed will not let it dry out.


----------



## toloen (Dec 10, 2009)

enricodepaoli said:


> Couldn't some moisture sneak into the watch case when setting the watch with the crown unscrewed in a moist day at a place more humid than normal ? Maybe leaving the watch with the crown OUT at a very dry place for a while may help getting that humidity out.


I am living in extremely humid area. Most of the time the Tag authorized dealer near my place leaves the crown of their watches out in order to keep them at 10:10 position or wind them regularly! I am not sure if it is really harmless, or they just don't care!


----------



## Blaster7Romeo (Dec 28, 2015)

I have had a 15 ish year old links for 9 years and done everything with it.. no fog..no problems.. 

Last week I got a Carrara got out of the truck on a humid day and the crystal has a slight fog under it.. slowly going away and I know what the manual says.. but.. this is still not right in my opinion.. 

Any more info or feedback about this ?


----------



## azonic225 (Jun 15, 2015)

Have a new WAY211A and have not see any traces under the crystal. Maybe the gasket on the crown is bad.


----------



## keysersoze0909 (Aug 11, 2018)

last holiday i saw some condensation on my carrera calibre s (quartz) . It was quite hot in Italy (35 celsius) and i went for a swim in the sea and than flew back to Holland. The watch stopped for some reason and i presumed it was the battery. i made an appoitment with the dealer and then.....the watch exploded. Somehow the crystal and pointers and rings went up. Hopefully TH will grant me some coulance but i am sad because this was my favorite.


----------



## Deli (Jul 19, 2014)

keysersoze0909 said:


> last holiday i saw some condensation on my carrera calibre s (quartz) . It was quite hot in Italy (35 celsius) and i went for a swim in the sea and than flew back to Holland. The watch stopped for some reason and i presumed it was the battery. i made an appoitment with the dealer and then.....the watch exploded. Somehow the crystal and pointers and rings went up. Hopefully TH will grant me some coulance but i am sad because this was my favorite.
> View attachment 13382283


If the watch is still under warranty it'll be free of charge.
If not, a dial and a full service will be expensive.


----------

